
A Theorized Conversation Between AIs (from "The Terminal Man", Chrichton, 1972) - DrScump
http://blog.brokenfunction.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/georgevsmartha.html
======
DrScump
The chapter text, for context:

[http://www.rednovels.net/book/The_Terminal_Man/index_10.html](http://www.rednovels.net/book/The_Terminal_Man/index_10.html)

"Saint George had no background for eggplants. But he disliked cucumbers and
bananas..."

